# Liverpool Women's Hospital pays damages following death of baby girl



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2013)

An NHS trust has agreed to pay damages over the death of a baby girl after midwives failed to act on signs she was in distress.

Aylar Gabriella Aitken was born at Liverpool Women?s Hospital by emergency Caesarean section but had already suffered massive brain damage.

She was unable to breathe on her own and died three days after her birth in July 2010.

The trust has now apologised to Aylar?s parents, Susan Powell, 24, and Rendi Aitken, 23, after an investigation found ?suboptimal? care for the baby and her mother.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-womens-hospital-pays-damages-5792388


----------

